# Looking for Salzburg info?



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

My wife and I will be in Salzburg in mid September, I will have one day to ride.

I'm looking for mountain bike bike rental and information on places to ride near town. Ideally, I'd like to ride from town if possible. We wont have have a car and plan to use buses and trains to get around. I wouldn't be apposed to riding the bus to the trails if need be. My first choice would be riding singletrack, but riding at a bike park would be ok too, but not my preference. 

Any information that you would like to share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

In addition to public transportation, you may also want to try getting around by bike. I was there about 2 years ago, it's a very bike friendly city. Don't miss visiting Mirabell Palace and Gardens, also the Catacombs. Sorry, no leads on mountainbike rentals.

TRIP TO SALZBURG - AUSTRIA - YouTube


----------



## BenMichaels (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep very bike friendly, you'll have a blast!


----------

